# Addition to sweeper fleet



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Just serviced this one, I got this sweeper in the spring of 2005, Wasn't sure if I was going to like it but have sence changed my mind. It is a great little unit. fast and does a good job.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

its great for big open lots....what do you do with the debris? skid with sweeper bucket, or a sweeper truck?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Pick it up if I have no ware to sweep it off the lot.

Use 1 of these


----------

